# What will the next nintendo handheld be like?



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you guys think the next DS will be able to do??

What are you guys hoping it will be able to do??

Personally, I want to see an improved online service, and graphics that are on par to the wii's.


What about you guys??


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

Same as always, Just bigger.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> What do you guys think the next DS will be able to do??
> 
> What are you guys hoping it will be able to do??
> 
> ...


I'm hoping for something along that line, but i want them to focus more on the buttons, maybe add an analog stick like the PSP has?


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Same as always, Just bigger.


When I said next DS I meant the next generation of handheld


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, and maybe even a built in gyrosensor, like warioware twisted had, for the new generation of waggle


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well yeah that's what I mean, It might just be another copy but just bigger.

But I think they should be able to use the DS as a Wiimote.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 18, 2009)

Just the usual really, don't go over the top, don't go over two screens... Nintendo will pitch it just right.

Or, they won't and they'll go out of business. Either way.


----------



## The Fallen (Dec 18, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Same as always, Just bigger.


That's what she said.


:3


----------



## Josh (Dec 18, 2009)

The Fallen said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who Muh Pit? If it is..

1) "She's" a boy.
2) I said that before her.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

The Fallen said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because she was a hardcore gamer who wanted to see a giant DS??

Wow, you get weird girls


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

The Fallen said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly, yours has a gameboy micro o;


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol80paperclips


----------



## Zex (Dec 18, 2009)

Uhh.

A cool one.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 18, 2009)

I think it'll be crap, especially seeing the stuff Nintendo has been doing lately.
They'll throw on a few extra accessories to a DSi, give it a new model and name, and then ship it out.


----------



## Sky master (Dec 18, 2009)

the nintendo puup! lol poop! like the wii is wee so poop is puup! lolol


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, theyve already got a contract with some company to make graphics chips for a new console (the same one that makes Xbox 360 and DS graphics chips now)

So we'll probably see at least some improvement there


----------



## Thunder (Dec 18, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> the nintendo puup! lol poop! like the wii is wee so poop is puup! lolol


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> > the nintendo puup! lol poop! like the wii is wee so poop is puup! lolol


*crosses fingers*

Pleeeeeeeease dont be irish >.<


----------



## MasterM64 (Dec 19, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Sky master said:
> 
> 
> 
> > the nintendo puup! lol poop! like the wii is wee so poop is puup! lolol


^
LOL, that's really funny Master Crash...


----------



## Josh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sky master said:
			
		

> the nintendo puup! lol poop! like the wii is wee so poop is puup! lolol


I know your my friend but that's not funny.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 19, 2009)

I think the dual-screen thing will be ditched as DS stands for dual-screen, and they can't keep making DS's forever.

If they plan to stick to the family market, I think they will make it more family friendly, meaning it will get as simple as it could possibly get. Though I somehow have a feeling that they will also make it good enough to support more high-end games and stuff that will attract the more "hardcore" type gamers to it. I mean, they could still cater for the family/casual crowd and they could reel in more people by adding a few features, so why wouldn't they? It would be more money in the long run for them.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 19, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Well, theyve already got a contract with some company to make graphics chips for a new console (the same one that makes Xbox 360 and DS graphics chips now)
> 
> So we'll probably see at least some improvement there


I think it's nVIdia, but I'm not sure.

Anyways, I want one to actually be a new handheld rather than just another update.  I'm passing up the DSi because it's really quite worthless to me.  Hopefully the next system will have PSP graphics or better.  I'm tired of that pixely junk.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2009)

Nintendo will never officially move to the next generation of handheld.  They will continue to release an upgraded DSi at full price every 3 months or so.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 19, 2009)

I think they will Keep 2 Screens,
Maybe put a Joystick thingy like PSP under D-Pad
Make the L+R Buttons a lot better and less sticky.
Add new Graphics card, new internet browser, A Picto-chat which goes wi-fi
But i think they wont bring back the GBA slot :/ and if they did i would want it to be Gameboy+Gameboy Colour compatable


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 19, 2009)

Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> I think they will Keep 2 Screens,
> Maybe put a Joystick thingy like PSP under D-Pad
> Make the L+R Buttons a lot better and less sticky.
> Add new Graphics card, new internet browser, A Picto-chat which goes wi-fi
> But i think they wont bring back the GBA slot :/ and if they did i would want it to be Gameboy+Gameboy Colour compatable


It'll probably have a ds slot instead of a GB slot,
And theyll probably find some weird replacement for the JoyStick,

Maybe hae a little touch sensitive sensor with the same functionality as that new wii vitality watsit??


----------



## Roachey#2 (Dec 19, 2009)

http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2009/11/02/dsi-xl-to-get-north-american-release-in-q1-2010/#more-28926
this is all i found


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 20, 2009)

bigbadbomber said:
			
		

> http://multiplayerblog.mtv.com/2009/11/02/dsi-xl-to-get-north-american-release-in-q1-2010/#more-28926
> this is all i found


Thats not a next gen handheld, thats a novelty sized DSi


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 20, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> The Fallen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont know the thats what she said joke... -_-


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 20, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I think the dual-screen thing will be ditched as DS stands for dual-screen, and they can't keep making DS's forever.
> 
> If they plan to stick to the family market, I think they will make it more family friendly, meaning it will get as simple as it could possibly get. Though I somehow have a feeling that they will also make it good enough to support more high-end games and stuff that will attract the more "hardcore" type gamers to it. I mean, they could still cater for the family/casual crowd and they could reel in more people by adding a few features, so why wouldn't they? It would be more money in the long run for them.


Actually, DS stands for both "Dual Screen" _and_ "Developers' System".


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 20, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it still stands for dual-screen, so my point is still there xD


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish anyways.
I'd buy an XBOX HUEG handheld for console quality games on the go.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nintendo will never officially move to the next generation of handheld.  They will continue to release an upgraded DSi at full price every 3 months or so.


This.


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 20, 2009)

Well, judging by the way things have gone in the past this one will probably have graphics on par with the wii.

Gba is slightly better than the Snes, DS is slightly better than the N64, so the next DS should be slightly better than the GC and slightly better than the GC = Wii.

It will probably keep all of DSi's functionality, And I really want to see improved online play


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

They'll downgrade to a portable GCN. Then they'll start making new GCN games.


----------



## Palad][n (Dec 20, 2009)

Man, nintendo is starting to fail >.<


----------



## Zex (Dec 20, 2009)

nintenmad said:
			
		

> Well, judging by the way things have gone in the past this one will probably have graphics on par with the wii.
> 
> Gba is slightly better than the Snes, DS is slightly better than the N64, so the next DS should be slightly better than the GC and slightly better than the GC = Wii.
> 
> It will probably keep all of DSi's functionality, And I really want to see improved online play


amen


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 20, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Dec 20 2009, 11:04:59 AM]Man, nintendo is starting to fail >.<


They started when they changed Nintendo Revolution to Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Zex (Dec 20, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Lets call it wii because it can be a family console and everyone (we) can play!"

FAIL


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 20, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything after the GCN and the original DS so far has seemed to suck. Next thing you know, we'll be getting virtual pet that glitch every two seconds... Owai-


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 20, 2009)

Revolution sounded way more hardcore.  It might would've attracted more of a hardcore audience than the Wii does now, because the Revolution is just a cooler name.


----------



## Conor (Dec 20, 2009)

Adding a joystick would be nice.


----------



## Tyeforce (Dec 20, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Revolution sounded way more hardcore.  It might would've attracted more of a hardcore audience than the Wii does now, because the Revolution is just a cooler name.


I never liked the Revolution codename. (They never _changed_ the name, Revolution was just a codename, just like Dolphin was the GameCube's codename and Nitro was the DS's codename.) It was too long and unappealing. And what happens when the next console comes out? Do we call it the "Nintendo _Next_ Revolution"? =p Really, Wii is simple and fits perfectly. I love the name Wii. (And no, not for immature reasons which I know you're thinking about right now. >_>) And it's not "Nintendo Wii", it's just "Wii".


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm.. I think the next Nintendo handheld will be better than whatever Sony tries to put out ;D Other than that, I have no idea!


----------



## Callie (Dec 22, 2009)

I think it should be backwards compatible with all of the games from the original game boy all the way up to ds and dsi games.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 24, 2009)

I think Nintendo should leave out unneeded features...

I mean, how good is that camera on the DSi? About as good as a cellphone camera?


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Dec 24, 2009)

I think they should put a memory card so u can use your DSi or something to record videos to Youtube.


----------



## Shiny (Dec 24, 2009)

That would actually be nice, if there were a good camera in it. That would be the main problem with it. You might as well just use a camera.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 24, 2009)

Rubbish just like the last 2.


----------



## Conor (Dec 24, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Rubbish just like the last 2.


Buh DS lite was a good upgrade


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm guessing they might go back to one screen and make it controllable through touch and controls.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 24, 2009)

I bet it wil be DSii


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 24, 2009)

sermantopp said:
			
		

> Rubbish just like the last 2.


DS Lite was decent though, you have to admit that at least.

Uh, they'll probably find some weird way to play games and really advertise it.  Hence, becoming a new system.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 24, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> sermantopp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He probably meant the last two as in the DSi and DSi XL.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 24, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see now.


----------



## NewBell98 (Dec 24, 2009)

It's called the dsi xl. It's the same but bigger.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 30, 2009)

umm... I think it will be VERY expensive.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, since it's just been announced I think it's ok to bump this thread.

Its been confirmed to have built in motion sensing (like I predicted) and high-spec graphics(not entirely sure if that means HD or just good graphic capabilities)

What else do you think will be able to do??


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Well, since it's just been announced I think it's ok to bump this thread.
> 
> Its been confirmed to have built in motion sensing (like I predicted) and high-spec graphics(not entirely sure if that means HD or just good graphic capabilities)
> 
> What else do you think will be able to do??


Cure cancer.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't doubt it.
That or do the exact opposite, we're on a 50/50 scale here. lmao


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about malaria? :gyroidconfused: 

Meh, this is my prediction:
sensitive plant!





Its touch responsive as all the leaves shrivel up ^_^ (I kept one before though it died now >.>)


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I don't want my new ds to shrivel up when I touch it! D=


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But its organic and environmentally friendly


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and solar powered.

I think we're onto something! XD


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh yes we are! XD
All you need is water and sunlight! And the games range from: how fast can you shrivel all the leaves to umm... leaf... umm... tag?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Oh yes we are! XD
> All you need is water and sunlight! And the games range from: how fast can you shrivel all the leaves to umm... leaf... umm... tag?


You could make patterns by plucking the leafs, or you could boil and eat it in a fancy stew.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes... and you can umm... pollinate the flowers and watch gra... I mean leaves grow!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2010)

You can smoke it.

8D


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> You can smoke it.
> 
> 8D


XD
I was waiting for someone to say that.
Well met my fine sir.


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> You can smoke it.
> 
> 8D


XD

See! My plan will work better than whatever they were planning :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2010)

moar gimmicky and and have GCN graphics.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> moar gimmicky and and have GCN graphics.


Or wii, considering there isnt that much of a difference...


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much, LoZ: TP has better graphics than 95% of Wii games, considering it as a port also.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means nothing. Most developers aren't pushing the Wii to it's limits, that why you aren't seeing many great looking games. But look at games like Super Mario Galaxy, Super Smash Bros. Brawl, Metroid Prime 3: Corruption, Sonic and the Secret Rings, Sonic and the Black Knight, and Sonic Unleashed. You couldn't see games like that on GameCube.


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

it will be made of pure AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

...


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

I SAID it will be made of pure AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thunder (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> I SAID it will be made of pure AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We heard you >__> 

btw, don't triple post.


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> it will be made of pure AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It probably won't.


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

K


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

OH really


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> K


Please go read the rules again.
Don't triple post, and don't post with just one letter.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> OH really


ur ghey


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

.


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

?


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

oh yea the rules..


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2010)

wut


----------



## Nixie (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh nooes! the sensitive plant idea thing died! I must revive it!



			
				Nixie said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and solar powered.

I think we're onto something! XD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> Oh nooes! the sensitive plant idea thing died! I must revive it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and it should come with a game called "Dig, Plant, Water, Grow, Reproduce!"


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

what?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or Pikmin 3.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> ?


Here at TBT we put _sentences_ into our posts, not just letters or... the other language thing that isnt letters.

Providing you're over 3 you'll know what a sentence is...


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jan 7, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOesn't sound as fun.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> monexx111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a troll not doing a very good job. lol


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 7, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do we call all those things that arent letters though?? (!"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> OH really


Yes, really.


----------



## monexx111 (Jan 7, 2010)

The newest DS should have video pictochat.And you should be able to buy the game off your DS


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 7, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> And you should be able to buy the game off your DS


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

That's why the PSP Go fails so much.

I don't care what anyone says, the future _isn't_ digital distribution. Save it for WiiWare/DSiWare. Normal retail games have worked perfectly fine, so why change it? Besides, it's nice to have physical games that you can actually touch.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> monexx111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I completely agree.


----------



## skullnbones360 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it will have a slide out touch screen.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> monexx111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you could do what the normal psp allows you to do and have the option to do either<.<


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

monexx111 said:
			
		

> OH really


Promise me you'll never say that again, Ever.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 8, 2010)

In all seriousness this time, I think the new DS 2, or whatever Nintendo decided to call it, is going to be somewhat like the newer dsi model with the larger screens, and will have most of the dsi features with upped graphics and a lot better features.
One being the motion control.


----------



## Zex (Jan 8, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> monexx111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He cant make promises... He's way to cool for that.


----------



## Josh (Jan 8, 2010)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH really


----------



## FITZEH (Jan 8, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> nintenmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I don't like the arrows.


----------



## tazaza (Jan 9, 2010)

I've seen it. It's the DSi XL as it will be called in Europe. This is where I read about it The new DSi XL


----------



## Nixie (Jan 9, 2010)

NOOO!!! My plan... of world domination from sensitive plants failed >.>


----------



## rafren (Jan 9, 2010)

There was a post from Gamespot about a DS with motion sensors for the next Nintendo handheld...


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 9, 2010)

rafren said:
			
		

> There was a post from Gamespot about a DS with motion sensors for the next Nintendo handheld...


yes, and 'high spec' graphics (not sure what that means)


----------

